# Suppression espaces



## Chtimi92 (8 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

existe t’il une possibilité de suppression des espaces d’un texte demandé avec « demandez une entrée  » sur Raccourcis s’il vous plait?

merci d’avance

Christophe


----------

